# TorTilla Press



## four20 (Feb 22, 2017)

As an off season project ,

This one was fun. It started with my 3 yr old daughter watching a show about a curious monkey. She liked an episode in which she learned the word Masa. It was intended to educate us both.

I then started on a family project. We would make fresh TorTilla's from Masa. Dad will build a TorTilla press.

i came up with this rather than buying one for $27.00 USD from amazon, I built one. So shop time in the holidays was building 2 at once. it cost the same, and i get to choose the best for presentation.

I then had to buy Masa, and that itself was confusing. I have come to understand that true Masa has been soaked in citric solution to treat before being ground. If you Google Masa you may just find Flour.

Masa she says as she smells those fresh ToTillas being fried on a hot iron Skillet.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2017)

Four20 said:


> As an off season project ,
> 
> This one was fun. It started with my 3 yr old daughter watching a show about a curious monkey. She liked an episode in which she learned the word Masa. It was intended to educate us both.
> 
> ...


We have many spanish mkts down here. Tortilla presses for $7.99 and up.

My mom is mexican and when i was a yonker i remember her and her sisters making fresh tortilla's and tamal for 4 days. They used liquid from the carnitas to mix into the masa..

Lots of masa in bags and some mkts have it already seasoned and made in bags.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2017)

We bought a press a while back & the same as Rick, there is a lot of Mexicans living here in Highlands county.

The good news is that there is a huge Mexican isle in WM, with stuff you just can't buy most places.

Homemade tortillas are just killer!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2017)

We have several homemade presses and a really old Tony cast iron one. The cast iron one is only about 3 1/4" diameter.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 22, 2017)

nepas said:


> My mom is mexican and when i was a yonker i remember her and her sisters making fresh tortilla's and tamal for 4 days. They used liquid from the carnitas to mix into the masa..


That's one of the secrets to good tamale masa.  Never thought about it for corn tortillas.

I live next to an amazing Tex-Mex restaurant that makes corn tortillas fresh from scratch.  They do a decent tamale as well.  Not like mom's but it's the best tamale I've ever gotten in a restaurant. 

I just go by there and they hook me up with their fresh made flour tortillas or some corn tortillas for free or cheap.  They know I've paid all their bills for years when I would have drinks at the restaurant bar on Fri or Sat nights over the years :)


----------



## tallbm (Feb 22, 2017)

Four20 said:


> As an off season project ,
> 
> This one was fun. It started with my 3 yr old daughter watching a show about a curious monkey. She liked an episode in which she learned the word Masa. It was intended to educate us both.
> 
> ...


You my friend are on the verge of trouble.  You start making masa and wrapping things in it and frying it and you may never stop hahaha.  Enjoy! :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2017)

TallBM said:


> You my friend are on the verge of trouble.  You start making masa and wrapping things in it and frying it and you may never stop hahaha.  Enjoy! :)


You outta try some apple and cherry pie filled tamals. Ieeeeeeieeeee


----------



## four20 (Feb 22, 2017)

Im having issues getting some pics up. Linux and apple don't mix well right now. but I wanna share this recipe. I think you will love it.

Hush puppy corn tortilla

2 cups corn flour

1.5 cups water

1 oz packet of onion soup mix. Run it through a coffee grinder and then sift out large pieces.

Mix well and allow to set so that the ingredients have time to hydrate well. Form out 1.5 oz balls of dough to press an 8 inch tortilla.

This gives a great tortilla for enchiladas. It has a great roasted onion flavor, and makes some mmm mmm good chips.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 22, 2017)

nepas said:


> You outta try some apple and cherry pie filled tamals. Ieeeeeeieeeee


That idea sounds great.  I'm not much of a pie guy but start thinking the cinnamon roll type route and I'm all over it!!!

Could you imagine cinnamon roll tamales!  Gonna have to run that by the head tamale chef (good 'ol mom) hahhahaa.


Four20 said:


> Im having issues getting some pics up. Linux and apple don't mix well right now. but I wanna share this recipe. I think you will love it.
> 
> Hush puppy corn tortilla
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome as well!

Ever have fried Mexican Corn Bread?  Basically do what you have done or just mix up thick corn bread batter and then fry in a skillet like pancakes.  It shouldn't turn out like a pancake but should make disks of fried cornbread like the following images.  Eat that in a chicken vegetable soup and prepare to be amazed :)













P1210082.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Feb 22, 2017


















a82581db2f635634af53b60c1a88ac9e.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Feb 22, 2017


----------



## four20 (Feb 22, 2017)

Them look like corn pawns to me......


----------



## tallbm (Feb 22, 2017)

Four20 said:


> Them look like corn pawns to me......


I don't know that I've ever eaten corn pawn bread before but while Googling I see the resemblance.  I bet they taste similar.  

The main difference seems to be that the fried corn bread is fried all the way through to cook and is much smaller in size.  Man I love me some good corn bread!


----------



## four20 (Feb 22, 2017)

Corn pawn sop's beans, stews, and even molasses. Bread makes the meal !


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so were is this press 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sweet tamales are popular. Many variations can be made. 

Cinnamon, raisens, pecans is one we have done. Also we have used apple pie filling, homemade not the store bought canned stuff.


----------



## four20 (Feb 24, 2017)

I am working on getting some pics of the press and other things, but this pc is running a linux operating system and the pics are on my iphone. After updating to ios 10 i couldnt load pics to this terminal.


----------



## four20 (Feb 28, 2017)

IMG_2816.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 28, 2017






I finally have been able to work around the issues with IOS. Here is the TorTilla press. Its constructed from poplar, with a brass piano hinge and stainless pivot. It will do TorTilla's up to 11 inch.













IMG_2815.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 28, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Feb 28, 2017)

That looks like it will make some good tortillas :)


----------

